# Morocco - new dog regs ?



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

in SW Portugal atm, only an 'edge' connection.

Reports from two (Belgian and NI/French) campervans that there are 'new' regs in place for dogs visiting Morocco. Rumoured to be on the spot vacinations followed by blood testing even for dogs with valid Pet Passports.

Done a search here and found nowt, so suspect just that - rumour, but we were thinking of popping over for a month if the Algarve proves to populous for our tastes and need to know, if anyone has first hand knowledge....


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

In Moroc just now with our dog ,not heard of that one .We did gt a copy of he blood test results from our vet before we left as told we may need it to get back into Spain also Spain likes Rabis inj done every year... Hopefully thats all we need passports all up to date...


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

To my knowledge Morocco is not in the Pet Passport scheme. This means that if you enter that country with your dog you cannot enter the UK until six months after you leave Morrocco. This means that, in effect, you are quarantining your dog in mainland Europe although you could use quarantine kennels too.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

This is not the case any more. The rules were changed in January 2012 and no quarantine in Europe is necessary m

I can't post links but if you search the DEFRA website it will confirm this

Eta - you are correct however that Morocco is not in the pet passport scheme. .


----------

